# 48 Oshkosh



## Martin Reece (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is Beatrice my 48 Oshkosh 4 wheel drive plow truck. Has a new drop in Catapillar engine , clutch. All origional except for the engine. Also has the plow and wing. 
I can haul wood from the bush year round with this one.


----------



## Big_Al (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice old truck! Don't know if I could fill that up in a day though, probably hold a tad more than my pickup.


----------



## Halligan (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice truck. Todays trucks don't hold a candle to those old beasts as far as toughness goes.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 25, 2012)

It would be real tempting to write Feral Boy on the side of it and go off in search of Mad Max.


----------



## Detri Mental (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome! Do you have any pictures of it in action?


----------



## Martin Reece (Dec 28, 2012)

Detri Mental said:


> Awesome! Do you have any pictures of it in action?



Hi,
I don't have any pictures plowing snow but I have a few with the blade and benching wing. I will try to find them and post.
Martin


----------



## Uncle John (Jan 10, 2013)

Very neat!!......................:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 10, 2013)

MN DOT has one they still use here after a big snow event to wing. I think it can crab/ steer with all four. Way faster than a grader.

Pretty truck, pretty cool.


----------

